# معادلة كلية الهندسة للدبلومات والمعاهد الفنبة www.eng-elnour.com



## eng_yaseer (26 فبراير 2013)

ماهي المعادلة ؟ المعادلة هي مسابقة سنوية تعقد داخل كلية الهندسة - جامعة القاهرة لطلبة الدبلومات والمعاهد الفنية حيث يتم امتحان الطالب في بعض مواد الثانوية العامة لكي تلتحق بكلية الهندسة وكل المطلوب هو النجاح فقط في هذه المواد معادلة كلية الهندسةمعادلة كلية الهندسة النور لتدريس مواد معادلة كلية الهندسة - معادلة هندسة - معادلة الهندسة للمعاهد والدبلومات الفنية


----------

